# Protein Shakes



## Av8tor (Dec 10, 2003)

I use protein shakes quite a bit to supplement my diet.  Would I be better off to stay with Myoplex and/or Met-RX shakes like I have been using, or to use products like "All The Whey Protein" and make my own.  It seems a lot cheaper to buy the bulk protein powders and whip up my own.  I could also make them higher in protein by using two scoops.  Thanks.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 10, 2003)

Make your own and add 1/2 C. oats to your shake and you have a meal replacement and great PWO shake.


----------



## atherjen (Dec 10, 2003)

I agree with Jodi.. I wouldnt waste my money on a MRP, just add your own oats(I grind mine to powder form if I put it in a shake) . throw in some EFA's and our set


----------



## MeLo (Dec 15, 2003)

i thought you would want simple carbs for PWO shake? why the oats?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2003)

Not everybody follows the insulin spike method.  Many of us don't actually.


----------



## atherjen (Dec 15, 2003)

these MRP's dont suffice really as most workout anyways if you were intending to create an insulin spike do to the complex carbs in them. 
meal replacment shakes are convient when you cant get in a real whole food meal, thats it, its best not to rely on them often.


----------



## Saber (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I agree with Jodi.. I wouldnt waste my money on a MRP, just add your own oats(I grind mine to powder form if I put it in a shake) . throw in some EFA's and our set




Was curious how you grind it (the oats)  to a powder? Food processor?


----------



## atherjen (Dec 16, 2003)

yuo could use that, or I grind mine in my coffee grinder!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 16, 2003)

If you do decide to buy an MRP go for Lean Mass Matrix or Micellean.  There carb is purely complex.

Nothing wrong with the spike.  I've done both methods and see no diff.


----------



## Saber (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> yuo could use that, or I grind mine in my coffee grinder!




Ahh!  A coffee grinder  Duh!


----------



## Saber (Dec 16, 2003)

What is everyone using in their shakes as a liquid? I tried water but that wasnt happening for me. Perhaps due to the vanila flavor of it? Was pretty nausiating (and I have a strong stomach) 
I have heard milk is bad, something about breaking down the protein? Is that true? I have been tring heavy wipping cream and water but I still prefere milk as far as taste. (I use skim)  

Any ideas?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2003)

I currently use milk in my shakes.  I am also going to start grinding flax seeds and adding them(1/8 cup) to each shake.

Av8tor-  I really liked the Met-Rx shakes.  If you have enough money I would recommend taking them.  Met-Rx is one of the best products on the market, and when I find a good deal on it I buy it up.  Plus from the packets I used I got MORE protein from it than 2 scoops of powder.


----------



## cjrmack (Dec 17, 2003)

I use milk too. I have a milk and egg protein shake in the morning with milk, some crushed ice, a banana, oats, and honey.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cjrmack *_
> I use milk too. I have a milk and egg protein shake in the morning with milk, some crushed ice, a banana, oats, and honey.


  I hope your not cutting.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

I only add water to my shakes---and just down it!!  Its not that bad-- I have a pretty good chocolate protein pwd.


----------



## burstofspeed (Dec 17, 2003)

I use water, ice and, and a couple slices of frozen bannas every now and then with my chocolate protien.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2003)

Whats with you guys and drinking water with your protein...


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Dec 17, 2003)

I use skim milk plus in my shakes..


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Whats with you guys and drinking water with your protein...


I always use water.  Milk has 12G sugar per cup.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, I drink 2gal. of milk a week


----------



## once was fat (Dec 17, 2003)

When I was using vanilla I had to have skim milk with it.  Now I have strawberry and I add 1 scoop of swole v2 sweet tart punch, and water works just fine.  Tastes like a fruit punch protein shake.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 18, 2003)

I use water as well.  Gotta do the chocolate though.  Vanilla is like downing bull jiz. lol


----------



## plouffe (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Saber *_
> What is everyone using in their shakes as a liquid? I tried water but that wasnt happening for me. Perhaps due to the vanila flavor of it? Was pretty nausiating (and I have a strong stomach)
> I have heard milk is bad, something about breaking down the protein? Is that true? I have been tring heavy wipping cream and water but I still prefere milk as far as taste. (I use skim)
> 
> Any ideas?




Add some strawberry syrup. When your mixing the protien with the water.


----------



## Saber (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Add some strawberry syrup. When your mixing the protien with the water.




Hmmm,  will try that. I am thinking vanila wasnt the best flavor to get now as far as taste. Just something about vanila flavored water


----------



## plouffe (Dec 18, 2003)

It taste good as hell with the strawberry flavor.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 18, 2003)

banana
blueberries
rasberries
blackberries
papaya
crushed ice
pomengrate juice
2 scoops of protein

thats my current favorite !!!!!!!! top that.............


----------



## ruggaz (Dec 18, 2003)

Milk is not optimal post work out because the protein  contained in it slow releasing. But if you put 50/50 water and milk that tastes alrite and like its not going to kill ya. I tried the oats in the shake thing. bah. They just settle to the bottom and you have to like eat soggy oats out of the bottom with a spoon. How do you prevent that?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ruggaz *_
> I tried the oats in the shake thing. bah. They just settle to the bottom and you have to like eat soggy oats out of the bottom with a spoon. How do you prevent that?



Shake.  Drink.  Shake.  Drink.
Yea it kinda sucks...   If you get high quality protein, then they dont sink to the bottom... Infact they really dont even mix LOL


----------



## ruggaz (Dec 18, 2003)

I would much rather take 1/2 a cup of oats cooked and eat them cold.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Shake.  Drink.  Shake.  Drink.
> Yea it kinda sucks...   If you get high quality protein, then they dont sink to the bottom... Infact they really dont even mix LOL



And you couldn't figure this one out on your own  Just teasin, I do this now beacuse I'm to lazy to break the blender out and clean it.  





> _*Originally posted by ruggaz *_
> I would much rather take 1/2 a cup of oats cooked and eat them cold.



Thats much more filling though.  If I want to be able to eat again soon I can't cook 'em.


And a little trick from keeping the oat from the bottom, shake.....invert shaker and place in mouth.....CHUG!!  Never let the oats hit the bottom, they will naturally drop in your mouth.


----------



## Saber (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> banana
> blueberries
> rasberries
> ...






2 snaps in a Z formation


----------



## sara (Dec 19, 2003)

If  you guys want a little change with you'r PWO meal.....you can make cookies (protein powder,egg white, oats) 

My PWO meal usually 1 cup milk, protein or ...... 2/3 cup oats, protein


----------

